# Need pre printed designs



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey all,

I am looking for someone with a large format sub printer who can print my designs onto large sheets for me.

I am opening a new store and I would like to get the mug designs pre printed on a large sheet so when a customer orders I can just cut off a piece stick it to the mug and heat press it.


----------



## AbbyinID (Feb 6, 2016)

Check out SK Dave here on the forums.


----------



## dyesubnation (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey AnS - check out our instagram page and give us a shout. @dyesubnation 

Talk soon! 

Rudy


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

AbbyinID said:


> Check out SK Dave here on the forums.


Italked to him today he is reasonably priced and has the sizes I was looking for.. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​
Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, hit the Report Bad Post button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------

